# My remaped 07 Fiat bravo (derv)



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

I went to a RR day today for the RNIB to raise funds there where some realy nice cars at it here is mine its a remaped 1.9 diesel

[URL=http://www.fiatforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=47606]

i was happy enough with 190bhp but would have liked to break the 200 mark ... is there anything i can do to push that extra 10 bhp outa her without too much money lol

there also was this monster a 822bhp evo listen for the massive turbo lag lol


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

190 thats more than my mates old purple VR6 golf! haha.
Proper exhaust,decent filter (read: performance panel in a well fed box)?


----------



## untamed1 (Dec 11, 2008)

has it got a cat on the exhasut if so get that removed that will help free up some power and torque.


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Does that make a differance on a derv???? and how much ???


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Be aware of smoke/co2 levels come test time with chipped FIAT diesels.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Im sure on older diesels you could turn up the fuel pump.Not sure on newer ones though.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Nice 

Here's my derv


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Most diesel re calibrations revolve around increased fueling, if the car has DPF then this causes more frequent clogging of the diesel particulate filter and the egr filter if it has one. DPF and EGR problems are common with over fueled Multijet engines. I used to work for FPT:thumb:


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

NickP said:


> Nice
> 
> Here's my derv


Nice Bhp... but your torque is not peakin till 3800ish mine is 2100 and 20 lbft more .. did your car start out with 180 standard mine started with 150....



Mike Hunt said:


> Most diesel re calibrations revolve around increased fueling, if the car has DPF then this causes more frequent clogging of the diesel particulate filter and the egr filter if it has one. DPF and EGR problems are common with over fueled Multijet engines. I used to work for FPT:thumb:


Does the 1.9 m/jet Have a DPF I was of the understanding it didnt?????
Mine has been remaped for over a year now... im no boy racer I just Burn off the odd LEON FR lol^^^^And she is stil runing as sweet as a nut....


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Sorry the EuroV variant does, I was getting ahead of myself, it will be difficult to check but a generic modified cal will produce a lot more smoke from standing start than the oem cal does. 1.9 Mjet is a cracking motor especially with the twin turbo set up.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

buck-egit said:


> Nice Bhp... but your torque is not peakin till 3800ish mine is 2100 and 20 lbft more .. did your car start out with 180 standard mine started with 150....


Eeermmm..no mines not remapped, it's a standard Leon 170Tdi


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Get a decent turbo-back ehaust (or decent downpipe to eliminate the cat)

Miltek offer them for the VAG range - I'm unsure of the Fiat equivalent.

A better, free-flowing turbo back system will free up more top-end and provide less resistance for the turbo (which goes some way to reducing lag)


HTH

Chris


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

NickP said:


> Eeermmm..no mines not remapped, it's a standard Leon 170Tdi


Where did you find the extra 30 horse`ys if its a 170 leon.....?????
The guy that did my remap just bought a FR and he was telling me its hard to get much more than 20-30 extra hp out of the engine as it is already highly tunned up..... I think his has 215 with miltec system on it he is an agent for them as well .....


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

buck-egit said:


> Where did you find the extra 30 horse`ys if its a 170 leon.....?????
> The guy that did my remap just bought a FR and he was telling me its hard to get much more than 20-30 extra hp out of the engine as it is already highly tunned up..... I think his has 215 with miltec system on it he is an agent for them as well .....


Most of them make 185-195 out of the box - Jace from here got over 195bhp on his IIRC and I know several others who have - wasn't expecting to break the 200 barrier though!


----------



## Jimb0 (Nov 19, 2008)

buck-egit,

Just be careful about how much you push the torque up whilst gunning for the 200bhp mark.

I have a Fabia vRS for another week or so, and spent alot of time on Briskoda.net. There are alot of people tuning their dervs but clutch slip can be a problem when you start going beyond just a nice remap. Nice results however, bet she flys 

Gotta love the Torque of an oil burner.


----------



## Jimb0 (Nov 19, 2008)

Mike Hunt said:


> Be aware of smoke/co2 levels come test time with chipped FIAT diesels.


Diesels wont fail MOT on Co2. You can de-cat them and they wont fail. Promise.

See; Devonutopia's Fabia on youtube etc.


----------



## Jimb0 (Nov 19, 2008)

Jimb0 said:


> Diesels wont fail MOT on Co2. You can de-cat them and they wont fail. Promise.
> 
> See; Devonutopia's Fabia on youtube etc.
> 
> YouTube - Skoda Fabia TDI-Diesel Dyno run at 260bhp! 4th not top gear


However I will stand corrected if a Fiat is any differnt. But I cant see how.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice work. I'm considering getting my Bravo 150Mjet remapped too.


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Puntoboy said:


> Nice work. I'm considering getting my Bravo 150Mjet remapped too.


Did you go for a sport or dynamic or active????

I think I have said it already but mine has been mapped for just over a year now and I am seeing no problems with clutch or engine gearbox etc etc ....

I am no boy racer but Type Rs are my fav car to wipe the smile off thier faces when my oil burner goes by all be it fairly even match but i seem to have the legs on them espessially over the ton I gain faster .. it must be the torque....I have also tested it and its returning 47-50 mpg still on combined driving say 60% motorways and 40% town :thumb:

If you goto the polished bliss web site you will see my bravo won the october show & shine

here are few of my YouTubes of my car i know it says 200 bhp but at that time that was what the guy told me. I hadnt had her RR at that stage. Both the 40-90s are done in 4th gear roll ons


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

mmmm 90mph on a public highway way to go


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

buck-egit said:


> Did you go for a sport or dynamic or active????


Masterati Blue 150MJet Sport.










Where did you get yours remapped? How much was it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

I live in Northern Ireland and it cost me £200....

The guy witht the fabia must have some major work done to it .Are they not only 130 standard


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

£200 that's a bargain. Might even be worth a drive!


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> mmmm 90mph on a public highway way to go


Ahhh but who says it was on a public road :driver::driver:


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Mike Hunt said:


> Most diesel re calibrations revolve around increased fueling, if the car has DPF then this causes more frequent clogging of the diesel particulate filter and the egr filter if it has one. DPF and EGR problems are common with over fueled Multijet engines. I used to work for FPT:thumb:


So am I lucky that my Q7 dosn't have the DPF like newer models?


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Puntoboy said:


> £200 that's a bargain. Might even be worth a drive!


Give RedDot a shout mate, they do group days for £199 every few months. Usually sorted via Fiat Forum :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah I've seen that on there.  But my account is banned.


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Puntoboy said:


> Yeah I've seen that on there.  But my account is banned.


Oh well, never mind :lol:

Apologies for the thread hijack, but I seem to remember you were one of the top posters on FF. If you don't mind me asking, why was your account banned? PM if prefer.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Not sure that I was a top posted, but I certainly posted regularly. I was banned because Dave (one of the moderators) was being a pedantic fool and was goading me. I reacted in a way that I shouldn't have and all the other moderators took his side over mine.

MY own fault for reacting how I did but I was getting sick and tired of him getting away with what he was doing to me and none of the other moderators cared.

I own Puntosports.co.uk so I banned him from there as he bought nothing to our site.

Oh well never mind. :lol:


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Puntoboy said:


> Not sure that I was a top posted, but I certainly posted regularly. I was banned because Dave (one of the moderators) was being a pedantic fool and was goading me. I reacted in a way that I shouldn't have and all the other moderators took his side over mine.
> 
> MY own fault for reacting how I did but I was getting sick and tired of him getting away with what he was doing to me and none of the other moderators cared.
> 
> ...


Thats pissed on his fire then lol :lol:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm sure he wasn't too fussed.


----------

